# Watch up to $3000 for the Wife ??



## abently (Mar 13, 2015)

Okay, so she has small wrists and so far liked these 2 >

One is definitely out of the price range (and a tad thick) but gives you an idea of her style... she's explicitly said she does like the diamond bezel and it must be fashionable (typical... lol)

Tag Heuer Carrera Mother of Pearl Dial - WAR2453.BD0777

http://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/cata...kt-rose-gold-men_s-watch-war2453.bd0777_2.jpg

Rado - R30160712

http://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/cata...iamond-automatic-ladies-watch-r30160712_2.jpg

Is there any others I should consider??


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Raymond Weil and Michele


----------



## daviddiamonds (Jun 5, 2017)

I am also looking for the same but my budget is under $1000
Do suggest me also in this range.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

daviddiamonds said:


> I am also looking for the same but my budget is under $1000
> Do suggest me also in this range.


R Weil, Tissot, Mido, Maurice LaCroix, Hamilton. At the upper end of your budget...Michelle, Longines, Frederique Constant.


----------



## mileysmuse (Jan 8, 2017)

I've been in the same boat & haven't been able to find a lot in this price point. Michele does make a lot of trendy watches & has great band interchangeability, but, their diamond application views "cheap" when I have tried them on.

If your wife likes elegant, I thought that the Frederique Constant Art Deco was the best buy on the market for a good watch with a little bling. I never considered oval, but when I tried on this watch, it was surprisingly beautiful.....in part due to its band. At jomashop its $1875 http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-200mpw2vd6b.html

I too have a very small wrist (4.5'') and have found that woven steel bands with thin profiled watch heads are most comfortable for the long haul. The Tag u mentioned was a bit bulky for me and the band was a bit masculine in the end. But, i certainly understand the direction she was going in.

Raymond Weil does have some pretty two tone watches with diamonds.

Also, if your wife can do without diamonds, I think most Franck Muller authorized jewelers can discount enough to get you close to your price. I love their watch heads and their steel bands are not only pretty but comfy. It may stretch the budget though.


----------



## mileysmuse (Jan 8, 2017)

ps. to you and kcz.... check out raymond weil's jasmine. I think it came in different sizes & color combos. I think that the face is very pretty, it has some diamonds, and the bands are comfy. Its a steel at $745 if 29mm isn't too small for her.raymond-weil-watch-5229-s5s-01659.html. The 35mm version is offered at $1095. http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-5235-s5s-01659.html


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

It doesn't have diamonds but I consider the Breitling SOH quite fashionable for men and women. Can be found used no problem for under $3k. Every time I wore the one with the rose gold bezel, girlfriends gave complements. They also like the blue bezel and blue face, but I'm waiting for one to pop up locally used. Here is one with just the blue face that I found on the internet and my rose gold one:


----------



## Donp34 (Feb 25, 2017)

Baume et Mercier has several offerings that might fit your criteria and budget. The Linea, Clifton, and newish Promesse are especially nice IMO


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

I would suggest looking into Cartier Santos or Tank perhaps, but Cartier in general makes great watches and even better women's watches.
BTW, you should ask and see if she likes quartz better over auto as women tend to prefer quartz over auto.

I got my wife Cartier Santos Octagon a couple of months ago and she loves it.


----------



## Julesong (Jul 21, 2017)

I've only managed to find one online available for sale, but one of my current favorites is the Baume and Mercier Linea Night 10119 watch. I believe it was released in 2013. As I mentioned, I've only found one online for sale, priced at $4726 (no idea of original retail price). It was a limited edition of 100.









So it's a bit (*cough*) above your price range, but absolutely a beautiful gift and also an investment. If I won the lotto, it'd be mine tomorrow. 

Here is an article about it:
Starry Sky on the Linea Night 10119 Watch Dial by Baume & Mercier

And here is the one I managed to find for sale:
https://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10119.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Non-Sale+Watches+$3000+-+6000&gclid=Cj0KCQjw--DLBRCNARIsAFIwR25LgTz7uqLdXxDWdiYYKz8kwB48E7DnedcEP1K16R9nNJDiexiG1IEaAk8XEALw_wcB


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

This one in a heartbeat... Polished BREITRING B Class Diamond MOP Dial Steel Quartz Watch A67365 (BF305305) | eBay

I've bought 3 B-class Breitlings for my ladies over the years and it is a great piece. If I were in the market right now for another ladies watch I would snag this one immediately. Great value and bang for the buck. 
Best,
Ron

Edit: Here's another great bargain. The watch is actually the Callistino model, not the Callisto. I've bought both for my late wife. This one at 28.8mm is particularly sweet for a small wristed lady...  Ladies Breitling Callisto A72345 27mm Factory Diamond Bezel MOP Box & Papers | eBay


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Look into Citizen. They make amazing womens watches and you cannot go wrong with eco drive for a woman.


----------

